# Qualität Echo



## derfuss (3. November 2003)

hab heut mein lang ersehntes echo pure bekommen. allerdings musste ich schnell feststellen das der !!!neue!!! rahmen bereits einen riss aufweist... 

an der rechten sitzstrebe im bereich einer schweißnaht ist wahrscheinlich durch einen heftigen spritzer beim schweißen ein loch von einem millimeter durchmesser und einem millimeter tiefe entstanden. und da geht genau ein riss von ca. 5mm länge durch!?.... ärgerlich  .....

auch sonst finde ich, daß man für immerhin 545 mehr qualität erwarten kann. zum einen sind die schon recht ungleichmäsigen schweißnähte auffällig (das können viele firmen besser). als weiteres ist z.b. die oberflächenbeschaffenheit der ausfallenden keine wirkliche augenweide. das sind ja nur optische mängel, die man verkraften kann- halten muss es. 
aber auch weitere schweißfehler sind vorhanden. an zwei stellen sind tiefe einbrandkerben! in den drei wochen schweißerlehrgängen die ich bis jetzt hatte war sowas nicht zulässig. teile mit einbrandkerben kamen da immer gleich in die schrottkiste. und zu guter letzt ist im sitzrohr genau hinter einer schweißnaht eine überhöhung, was darauf hin weist, das an dieser stelle das alu zuweit aufgeschmolzen wurde.

eigendlich schade, hatte mehr erwartet. bekomm natürlich umgehend einen neu rahmen und die für mich anfallenden versandkosten will mir der jan auch gutschreiben. 

also wünscht mir mit dem nächstem mehr glück


----------



## tommytrialer (3. November 2003)

mmmmhhhhhhhh ich hab auch nur schlehcte erfahrungen mit echo gemacht bzw gesehen. dem hoffmann sind schon 2 gabeln gebrochen. ich warte täglich drauf das meine auch bricht. 

früher war ja echo für die schlechte qualität  bekannt. eigentlich dachte ich die zeit ist vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (3. November 2003)

Leute, ihr macht mir Angst!

Auch ich warte auf einen Echo-Rahmen (und auch ich weiß als gelernter Schweißer, wie eine ordentliche Schweißnaht auzusehen hat) und die Vorfreude auf mein erstes Trialgeschoss nimmt doch ein wenig ab..... 

Bitte Daumen drücken!


----------



## ph1L (4. November 2003)

Naja hab auch erst geschwankt ob ich nen Echo Rahmen nehm.

Hab mich aber dann doch fürs Koxx Code entschieden.


Wollte nun fragen wie es mit der Quali von Koxx Rahmen allgemein aussieht...

schon jemand schlechte erfahrungen mit Rahmen bzw. Schweißnähten gemacht?


----------



## BigJimmele (4. November 2003)

Hi !

Also ich hab jetzt 3 Echo Rahmen schon in der Hand gehabt. Der erste war ein ES3 oder ES4, ich weiss nicht mehr. Der ging kaputt, dass Tretlager-Gewinde ist ausgerissen. Dafür gabs vom Jan ohne zu Zögern nen neuen Urban. Ist das Bike von nem Freund. Ich fahr jetzt ein em2r.

Bei allen 3 Rahmen fand/finde ich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, dass die Schweissnähte sehr gut sind und auch sonst die Verarbeitung sich sehen lassen kann. 

Ok, die Ausfallenden lassen bischen zu wünschen übrig. Da ist das Material einfach zu weich. Die Achsschrauben/Unterlegscheiben fressen sich förmlich ins Material. Hab jetzt 2 riesen Scheiben drangeklatscht. so gehts !

Und dann hör ich immer nur Koxx Koxx Koxx. Wie ist denn da der Service ? Hat da jemand Erfahrung ? Wie siehts aus mit Garantie, Kulanz ? Wo sitzt der Vertrieb ? Was bringen mir unltra kurze Kettenstreben, geile Geo wenn mir was bricht und ich sitzt auf dem Teil nachher rum weils der Hersteller net austauscht ?

In der Sache, meiner Erfahrung nach, macht dem Jan keiner was vor. Der Service ist erst Sahne.

Siehst eben, Du bekommst für den "Montags"-Rahmen nen Neuen. Das ist nicht üblich. Meistens erst wenn Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet hast.

Also, viel Spass mit Deinem Echo ....

-big jimmele


----------



## tobsen (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BigJimmele _
> *Hi !
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt 3 Echo Rahmen schon in der Hand gehabt. Der erste war ein ES3 oder ES4, ich weiss nicht mehr. Der ging kaputt, dass Tretlager-Gewinde ist ausgerissen. Dafür gabs vom Jan ohne zu Zögern nen neuen Urban. Ist das Bike von nem Freund. Ich fahr jetzt ein em2r.
> ...



   


der service beim jan is echt einzigartig.
guckt ma an, was der koxx-timo für aufstände macht, bei nem kaputten oder feherhaften rahmen... der geht ersta zurück nach frankreich und dann dauerts 6,8 wochen, bis n neuer kommt... FALLS ein neuer kommt.

zur qualität von koxx: das dürfe die gleiche wie beim echo sein, da sie in der selben fabrik gefertigt werden.

habe übrigens mit allen parts, die ich von echo habe, nur positive erfahrunen (rahmen, gabel, lenker, vorbau, kurbeln, booster)

so pfiats aich

tobi


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. November 2003)

Mein Echo Urban ist auch tip top, kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## joines (4. November 2003)

hm ich besitze einen es-3, und muss sagen, dass die qualität -auch wenns einer von den alten rahmen ist - absolut zufriedenstellend ist! die schweißnähte sind zwar nicht gerade highend, aber der rahmen ist steif und hält soweit! da mach ich mir eigentlich keine sorgen 

der service vom jan ist wirklich so erstklassik wie es immer angepriesen wird! 
also ich würd mich derzeit auf jeden fall wieder für eins entscheiden


----------



## TRAILER (4. November 2003)

hab ein koxx 20s und alle S.nähte haben kleine löcher drin.
bei nem kumpel von mir ist das die gleiche scheiZZe.(der sacht das da schutzgas gefehlt hat) 
ach und meine magura-aufnahme ist auch nicht ganz auf der gleichen hohe.





> ....der geht ersta zurück nach frankreich und dann dauerts 6,8 wochen, bis n neuer kommt... FALLS ein neuer kommt.



bei pace kannste mehrerrere Monate warten bis der wieder da ist.
für 900 uronen einfach "mangelhaft".  
und wenn du ne king für ein 20" ham willst kannst 6 monate eher bestelln.  (für 600 muss die in 24h bei mir sein)

eben alles scheizze ausa echo


----------



## City Driver (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TRAILER _
> *eben alles scheizze ausa echo *



 

Bin auch sehr zufrieden. Bisher
Ich hab auch gesehen das die Nähte nicht besonders gleichmäßig sind. Hab keine Ahnung ob das sehr schlimm ist. Hauptsache es hält.


----------



## aramis (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ph1L _
> *Naja hab auch erst geschwankt ob ich nen Echo Rahmen nehm.
> 
> Hab mich aber dann doch fürs Koxx Code entschieden.
> ...



Joa, bei Koxx haste auch manchmal paar Schönheitsfehler in den Schweißnähten, aber die Dinger gehen trotzdem nicht kaputt (ich spreche von den Rahmen). Im Gegensatz zu Echo habe ich noch von KEINEM EINZIGEN gebrochenen oder gerissenen Koxx gehört und das will schon was heißen!!!

Soviel zur Matieralqualität. Über den Deutschland-Vertrieb sag ich nüscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. November 2003)

des koxx wiegt ja auch entsprechend, wär auch schlimm wenn des mit seinen 2 kilo brechen würde


----------



## derfuss (4. November 2003)

gegen den sevice beim jan kann man tatsächlich nichts sagen. zwar wollte ich den eigendlich nicht so schnell in anspruch nehmen, aber so hab ich vieleicht schon passend zum w-ende nen neuen rahmen. 

hab heut auch nochmal meine gesammelten echo bilder durchgeschaut und festgestellt, das eigendlich soweit man das erkennen kann eigendlich alle besser ausehen als der, den ich bekommen hab. war wohl ein typischer fall von montagsrahmen!?

man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## ph1L (4. November 2003)

> hab ein koxx 20s und alle S.nähte haben kleine löcher drin




Die Löcher sind winzig und schwäche die Schweißnaht nicht.

Dein Kumpel scheint wohl keine so große Ahnung vom Schweißen zu haben


----------



## tobsen (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ph1L _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



kennst du seinen kumpel bzw. dessen rad?  woher weisst du, dass die löcher klein sind ???


blablabla


----------



## derfuss (4. November 2003)

schweißen is halt ne sache für sich. früher hab ich gedacht das wär ne ziemlich grobmotorische angelegenheit. hab aber selbst feststellen müssen das da schon einiges an geschick und übung dazu gehöhrt. selbst die schönste naht kann absoluter müll sein.... bindefehler, schlackeeinschlüsse, poren....  
man kann seinen rahmen nun mal nicht zersägen, zerbrechen oder röntgen. um so schlimmer wenn die fehler offensichtlich sind. ansonsten hatt das echo pure ja einen äußerst soliden eindruck gemacht. allein das steuerrohr hat fast die doppelte wandstärke im vergleich zu meinem verstorbenem cannondale.


----------



## King Loui (4. November 2003)

die koxx rahmen haben eigentlich eine scheiss verarbeitung. bei mir waren löcher in den schweißnäten und das steuerrohr war irreperabel verzogen und das schon von anfang an. der rahmen hat dennoch verdammt gut gehalten, jedoch wollte ich meinen chris king steuersatz einbauen und ging deshalb zu einem bikeshop um das steuerrohr plan schneiden zu lassen. ging jedoch nicht, auch mit einer cnc fräse wäre es problematisch gewesen, da es sonst zu stark abgetragen worden wäre. hab ihn dann eingeschickt und dann war die kacke echt am dampfen. die erste woche verging, hab mir jedoch gedacht, dass das normal wäre. bei der zweiten woche wurde ich dann mistrauisch, schließlich kam dann noch eine dritte. deswegen hab ich beim timo angerufen und der hat gesagt, die rahmen gehen über die schweiz raus am mittwoch würde ich ihn haben. so die 4 woche ging an und hatte noch immer keinen rahmen. nochmal angerufen und es hieß sie seien auf der messe (muss anscheinend eine standartantwort sein, wenn was nicht kommt). 5. woche verging und noch immer kein rahmen in sicht, dannach hab ich ein ultimatum gestellt, das nicht eingehalten wurde und ich habs geld zurückbekommen. jetzt kauf ich meine rahmen nur noch in deutschland (oder beim jan, weil wenn was ernstes ist, wirds ausgetauscht. selbst für die schaltaugen verlangt er nix, zumindestens wars bei mir so). deswegen fahr ich jetzt einen pulcro trial 'n error, der am freitag oder montag kommt. ein 20" rahmen ist zur zeit in verhandlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von maks _
> *des koxx wiegt ja auch entsprechend, wär auch schlimm wenn des mit seinen 2 kilo brechen würde *



Das Urban wiegt auch nicht weniger. Und es gibt Rahmen, die noch bissl mehr wiegen und trotzdem brechen. Ich sag nur Devil Bug Trial...


----------



## Trialmatze (4. November 2003)

Hey...hey...hey...immer langsam! Du willst doch wohl net Cannondale mit Echo vergleichen  Bist du noch ganz bei trost? Was ist dir denn lieber? 1. nen geil konifizierter 1,3kg Rahmen oder 2. nen 2kg Rahmen mit dicker Wandstärke ohne Konifizierung?

...ok...ich weiß wie es gemeint war, aber bei Cannondale würden die Rahmen sicher auch anders aussehen, wenn die mal richtige Trialrahmen produzieren würden! Leider machen die das net  Der Rahmen wäre so endgeil...sauleicht, geschliffene Schweißnähte, sauklein, geile Deko...einfach edel... 

Matze


----------



## ph1L (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *
> 
> kennst du seinen kumpel bzw. dessen rad?  woher weisst du, dass die löcher klein sind ???
> ...




kenne seinen Kumpel net aber die Löcher...

Sind in meinem Rahmen auch drinn... ungrfähr Stecknadel groß und das muss noch lang net bedeuten das die Naht ******* is.

also blabla back²absender...


----------



## TRAILER (4. November 2003)

> Sind in meinem Rahmen auch drinn... ungrfähr Stecknadel groß und das muss noch lang net bedeuten das die Naht ******* is.



muss aber auch nicht heissen das die hält.
sieht nicht orginal aus also ist die scheizze.




> Dein Kumpel scheint wohl keine so große Ahnung vom Schweißen zu haben


denke nicht, der mach schon seit nem jahr nen schweissa lehrgang.


----------



## derfuss (4. November 2003)

hab grad noch ne mail vom jan bekommen. also der austauschrahmen geht morgen raus. und das obwohl er den gerissenen noch nich gesehn hat. das nenn ich service  

da kann ich am wochenende endlich wieder loslegen


----------



## Fabi (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *hab ihn dann eingeschickt und dann war die kacke echt am dampfen. die erste woche verging, hab mir jedoch gedacht, dass das normal wäre. bei der zweiten woche wurde ich dann mistrauisch, schließlich kam dann noch eine dritte. deswegen hab ich beim timo angerufen und der hat gesagt, die rahmen gehen über die schweiz raus am mittwoch würde ich ihn haben. so die 4 woche ging an und hatte noch immer keinen rahmen. nochmal angerufen und es hieß sie seien auf der messe (muss anscheinend eine standartantwort sein, wenn was nicht kommt). 5. woche verging und noch immer kein rahmen in sicht, dannach hab ich ein ultimatum gestellt, das nicht eingehalten wurde und ich habs geld zurückbekommen.*



Bei Koxx musst du dich halt lange gedulden. Bei mir waren es fast 3 Monate.


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. November 2003)

ja der service is echt geil, hab ja heut mein urban gekricht*freude* und da war son komischer nicht-echo-miniseat drauf, der ne so richtig passt, habsn jan geschrieben, und er hat glei geantwortet dass er mir bald nen echoseat kostenfrei nachschickt!


----------



## konrad (4. November 2003)

so,nun muss ich mich als überzeugter asia-rahmen fahrer auch mal melden.
ich bin mit der echo-quali auch sehr zufrieden!mein es2 hat zwar nur 5 monate gehalten-aber der kam auch aus der berüchtigten montags-serie und wurde von mir fachmännisch geschranzt! 

mein es4r hat ganze 10 monate gehalten-obwohl es der leichteste serien-trialrahmen war den es gab-ich würde sogar behaupten,dass es immer noch der leichteste ist-oder gibts es irgendwo nen 1,5kg rahmen für 455?-seht ihr!ein weiterer pluspunkt für echo!

zum service:jan macht das echt super-obwohl manche leute bestimmt das ein oder andere mal seinen kulanten service zu oft in anspruch nehmen...
wenn alles so bleibt,werde ich auch den rahmen und jan treu bleiben


----------



## Berliner Team T (4. November 2003)

rofl ich kann mich ja net beschweren aber boah eh 
ich hab immer das unsagliche glück das wenn ich was will muss ich immer drauf warten so wie jetzt mein neuer Rahmen muss noch bis ende oktober warten dann kann ich endlich wieder rocken hoffentlich auf meine Kurbel hab ich 3 Monate gewartet aber denke mal das ich der einzige bin der so viel pech hat


----------



## mtb-trialer (4. November 2003)

bis auf oktober?    das ist ja noch fast nen ganzes jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (4. November 2003)

rofl verschrieben meine November sry NOVEMBER


----------



## ph1L (4. November 2003)

> denke nicht, der mach schon seit nem jahr nen schweissa lehrgang



Muss net heißen das er in dem Jahr all zu viel gelernt hat...  

Will da jetzt aber net weiter auf dein Kumpl bzw. die Löcher eingehen... hoffe mein Rahmen hällt und die Löcher sind net so schlimm wie dein Kumpel sagt... Hab halt wiederum gesagt bekommen das die Löcher nix schlimmes bedeuten... und nein es war nicht der Koxx Verkäufer


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. November 2003)

Tja also mein Koxx ist auch irgendwie saumäßig verarbeitet, ganz im Gegensatz zu dem Echo Urban, das ich mir angeschaut hab, da sahen die Schweißnähte wirklich vorbildlich aus.

Ich sag mal bewusst "SAHEN", denn der Echo ist mitlerweile Schrott und mein Koxx hält immer noch... 


... ich will ja nix verallgemeinern, aber irgendwie hat ara schon recht, wenn man sich mal die Statistik, der gebrochenen Koxx und der Echo Rahmen ansieht.

Übrigens find ich den Koxx Service auch fürn Arsch! Ich bin dafür, dass Jan den Koxx Vertrieb übernimmt!


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. November 2003)

nen paar teile hat er ja schon...den lenker usw.


----------



## matthias,wandel (5. November 2003)

soooooo...ich hab mal eine frage an die leutz oda egal an ALLE...ich werd mir doch kein monty mehr holen sondern ein echo team 20"...jetzt will ick ma wissen wie´s bei dem teil so um die qualität gestellt ist ....gebt mir da ma ein bisschen input


----------



## Berliner Team T (5. November 2003)

öhm wieviele fahren den den in diesen Forum mal so gefragt??


----------



## konrad (5. November 2003)

ich glaub der Biketrialer hat ein echo team und natürlich der marko.

die qualität wird auf jeden fall besser sein,als bei monty-wie oft wurde hier schon von harrrissen bei monty berichtet.
also ich würde mal sagen:echo-klein-kompakt-stabil!-sieht geil aus-schnapps dir!


----------



## matthias,wandel (5. November 2003)

jo wie gesagt ich will mir auch kein monty mehr holen...das echo rockt bestimmt auf alle fälle besser   ...


----------



## elhefe (5. November 2003)

DEVIL ist wohl total abgesagt, oder...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (5. November 2003)

....du hast es erfast....


----------



## TRAILER (5. November 2003)

> DEVIL ist wohl total abgesagt, oder...?



leider fand die immer supi geil.
aber bei devil hat sich ja auch lange nichts mehr getan.
wenn man bedenkt wie lange die rahmen schon draußen sind.
was neues wäre jut.

ach und das 20" devil ist ja zum :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: en.


----------



## billi (6. November 2003)

ich will nicht wissen was ein cannondale trial rahmen kosten wuerde  
aber ich hab keine probleme mit meinem koxx  und ich finds erstaunlich wie viele sich hier mit schweisnähten auskenne ...


----------



## King Loui (6. November 2003)

naja luftlöcher oder richtige löcher sollte eigentlich jeder erkennen können und bei meinem koxx rahmen waren das 2 stück, was eigentlich nicht vorkommen sollte.


----------



## mangorider (6. November 2003)

Ich bin auch nicht von echo überzeugt
erst is mir der es3 gebrochen und dann auch noch der urban
beide in nichtmal nem halben jahr


----------



## billi (6. November 2003)

giebt es ueberhaupt irgendein echo fahrer bei dem der rahmen noch nicht gebrochen ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (6. November 2003)

ja mein echo es-4 hält noch immer und macht dazu noch geniale geräusche, die immer eine abwechslung ins fahrgeschehen bringen  .


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. November 2003)

bei mir, hab ne aber auch erst seit 2 tagen


----------



## Berliner Team T (6. November 2003)

bei den alten glaube ich nicht auch ich hab meinen zerlegt
aber das nach 1 1/2 jahren *g* kommt da einer ran??


----------



## derfuss (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *giebt es ueberhaupt irgendein echo fahrer bei dem der rahmen noch nicht gebrochen ist ? *




bin noch nie ein echo gefahren, und mir is trotzdem der rahmen schon gebrochen   

morgen kommt der neue....


----------



## genio (7. November 2003)

so jetzt mal meine erfahrung mit echo, ich hab nun mittlerweile den 3ten rahmen und jjjja die anderen sind alle gebrochen....

aber was solls ich hab für keinen der neuen rahmen irgend etwas bezahlt und musste nie länger als 2 wochen drauf warten....

und wenn ich hier höre wie der service bei koxx läuft würd ich mir überlegen was ich fahre, 

ist auf jedenfall auch ein geiler rahmen, bloß was soll ich mit dem rahmen wenn ich im fall eines bruches 0 service bekomm und allein da steh und mich drehen muss wie ein weltmeister bloß damit die mir nen neuen schicken....

und ganz ehrlich der service beim jan ist schon top, drum werd ich auch weiterhin echo fahren egal wie oft mir die buden brechen, denn schlecht fahren sie sich auf keine fall

und man hat ab und zu mal nen neuen und bissel abweckslung! *g*


----------



## billi (7. November 2003)

also bei mir war der koxx service gut  , rahmen war innerhalb von 2-3 wochen da und ich hatte keine probleme 
alerdings währe mir die angst und der umtauschstress bei nem echo zu hoch


----------



## mtb-trialer (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von billi _
> *also bei mir war der koxx service gut  , rahmen war innerhalb von 2-3 wochen da *



war das nen garantie rahmen oder die erstbestellung?


----------



## mtb-trialer (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Berliner Team T _
> *bei den alten glaube ich nicht *



nen freund fährt bestimmt auch schon seit knapp 2 jahren sein es-2!!


----------



## derfuss (7. November 2003)

so!!! hab jetzt den zweiten bekommen, und ich muss sagen: hätte der erste so ausgesehen wäre ich nicht auf die idee gekommen kritik zu üben. statt ner 5-6 is das ne glatte 2. kein riss, keine einbrandkerben und die nähte sehen sogar alle ansprechend gleichmäsig aus. für den preis eine ordendliche qualität. das er bricht kann man zwar nie ausschließen aber so bin ich zufrieden. 

großes lob auch an die schnelle abwicklung vom jan.

bin jetzt erstmal in der garage


----------



## Berliner Team T (7. November 2003)

@mtb-trialer ja echt 
*g* dachte bin der einzige der den rahmen so lange hat *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (7. November 2003)

Ich fahre meinen ES2(2nd Edition) jetzt auch schon ein Jahr ohne Probleme.


----------



## derfuss (7. November 2003)

hab's zusammen und zur freude meiner mutter gleich mal mit in mein zimmer hochgeschleppt . und die kiste sieht einfach nur hammer aus. hab leider keine digicam...

hier mal die zusammenstellung:
rahmen: echo pure L 
gabel: cannondale p-bone (poliert)
steuersatz: bees (silber)
vorbau: coda 90mm 15° (schwarz)
lenker: azonic (schwarz)
griffe: specialized (schwarz-rot)
sattelstütze: noname
sattel: flite alpes
innenlager: shimano XT
kurbeln: 0815 coda (poliert) 175mm mit selbstgedrehtem rockring
pedale: point alien 2
schaltung: komplett shimano XT
bremsen: magura hs33 (leuchgelb)
felgen: mavic 121 cd
hr-nabe: hope big'un (silber)
vr-nabe: speedtech (silber)
vr-reifen: irc backcountry
hr-reifen: irc missile

was farblich besonders gut kommt sind die laufräder, dunkelgraue felgen mit rotwandigen irc reifen. zu dem in silber gehaltenem bike ein absoluter traum. und was vieleicht noch interessant ist, der radstand beträgt gemessen genau 1080mm.


----------



## derfuss (8. November 2003)

heut hab ich's zu ersten mal gefahren. einfach genial. was besonders aufgefallen ist, ist der brutal steife hinterbau. man brauch erstens nicht mehr zwingend einen brakebooster und zweitens wird jeder antritt direkt in bewegung umgesetzt. ist bis jetzt der steifeste rahmen den ich gefahren bin. das war mir ganicht so bewußt, weil ich's nich anders kannte, aber dagegen war mein cannondale regelrecht schwammig.

was auch bemerkenswert ist sind die kurzen kettenstreben (fürher bin ich 430mm gefahren). das daraus resultierende handling auf'm hinterrad is absolut spielerisch. so langsam bekomm ich auch drehungen auf hinterrad hin.


----------



## locdog (10. November 2003)

Hallo ECHObiker

Hab da so ne Frage. Müsstet ihr auch irgend etwas für den Garantie Austausch bezahlen?
Ich mein ES3 Mitte 2002 bei dem Jan gekauft. 
Der ist mir nach 11monaten gebrochen. 
Der Jan sagte das er mir für 100euro einen Urban anbieten könnte, ich hab zugewilligt und gleich den ZOO boa genommen.
Die Zusendung musste ich auch bezahlen.
Ist das normal beim Jan?
Ist halt besser als 500 euro zu bezahlen aber interessieren tut es mich dennoch!
Wollte noch sagen das ich mit dem Service trotzdem seeehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## King Loui (10. November 2003)

warscheinlich, weil der es3 billiger ist als ein boa. deswegen hat er dir die differenz warscheinlich berrechnet.


----------

